# Am I the only person who doesn't like Pulp Fiction?



## Vox Impopuli (Sep 18, 2010)

Nor did I like Moulin Rouge. Or There Will Be Blood. I honestly can say I was waiting for the movie(s) to be over the entire time, and couldn't even sit throughtout all of Pulp Fiction. Fear and loathing in Las Vegas was meh for me, although I did enjoy it some. I don't understand all the hype. Or am I just missing something? (the point maybe)


the only one?

Feel free to bash me up with your counter arguments cause i actually want to know why they are considered so good.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Is there anything you do like?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

sysha said:


> Nor did I like Moulin Rouge. Or There Will Be Blood. I honestly can say I was waiting for the movie(s) to be over the entire time, and couldn't even sit throughtout all of Pulp Fiction. Fear and loathing in Las Vegas was meh for me, although I did enjoy it some. I don't understand all the hype. Or am I just missing something? (the point maybe)
> the only one?
> Feel free to bash me up with your counter arguments cause i actually want to know why they are considered so good.


yes, you are


----------



## Vox Impopuli (Sep 18, 2010)

twoofthree said:


> Is there anything you do like?


I am an avid cinephile , and collect DVDs that I love, now mounting to about 500. I just could not see why Pulp Fiction is almost universally loved.

Why do you think it's such a great film?


----------



## Vox Impopuli (Sep 18, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> yes, you are


Can you tell me why? Why do you like Pulp Fiction.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

sysha said:


> I am an avid cinephile , and collect DVDs that I love, now mounting to about 500. I just could not see why Pulp Fiction is almost universally loved.
> 
> Why do you think it's such a great film?


I wouldn't have called it a great film. . . but I do like it.

I just thought you'd be more fulfilled talking about films you don't like.
Why expend energy and being on something you don't like?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

sysha said:


> Can you tell me why? Why do you like Pulp Fiction.


and kill my short, sweet answer that everyone is going to thank because it's so cool? pfft please :wink:


lol I kid
but seriously
- the music is awesome
- the dialogue is amazing 
- the violence makes me lol
- the characters have so much swag


----------



## Vox Impopuli (Sep 18, 2010)

twoofthree said:


> I wouldn't have called it a great film. . . but I do like it.
> 
> I just thought you'd be more fulfilled talking about films you don't like.
> Why expend energy and being on something you don't like?


I just want to know why people like it so much, It puzzles me and I wanted to figure out how their tastes work and what they base their liking of films on.. if that makes sense.


----------



## Vox Impopuli (Sep 18, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> and kill my short, sweet answer that everyone is going to thank because it's so cool? pfft please :wink:
> 
> 
> lol I kid
> ...


Hah. Maybe it's because English isn't my native language , but the dialogue was meh for me. I didn't find it as witty as it's made out to be.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

I didn't like it when I first saw it, but it kind of grew on me. No one had ever really made anything like it before, so for it's time it it was a big achievement. What films do you like?


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

It's funny and the chemistry between the actors is good. Although I'm not crazy about it. Everything Tarantino does reeks of camp. I prefer films that don't break the illusion rather than the self reflective stuff.


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree! I've mentioned here before that I always found it to be very overrated. His movies are hit or miss for me. I either love them, or they just don't come together for me.


----------



## Werewolfen (Sep 1, 2009)

Tarantino has a talented genius streak but, the only reason I watched Pulp Fiction back in 1994- Bruce Willis was in it. I've seen every movie he's been in. What really messed Pulp Fiction up was the sequence of order the scenes kept going in, starting in the middle, then going to the beginning , then to the end, really scrambled things up for me.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

Moulin Rouge was crap. The next person who argues me on this gets kicked in the yahoos. 

There Will Be Blood was the opus magnus of a brilliant filmmaker and featured the single greatest on-screen performance in over 20 years. Similar to rival No Country For Old Men, it was a timely commentary on the condition of the country.

Fear and Loathing is a fun "party" movie. Definitely had a lot of charm; fairly likable.

Pulp Fiction was influential. It placed a spotlight on the indie circuit, and re-ignited the career of a long forgotten movie star (he should've stayed forgotten, in my opinion).

As a fan myself, I can honestly see the appeal--it was a very well made movie. 
That is what it all boils down to, really.


----------



## ScotterTheOtter (Oct 26, 2011)

I only liked the acting in Pulp Fiction, especially Sam Jackson. The rest was kinda blah. I felt like nothing happened, or was accomplished by anyone in the end. The quotability of Jackon's character though is just too awesome to ignore.


----------



## aronf13 (Jan 30, 2012)

What aint no country i heard of. They speak english in what?


----------



## aronf13 (Jan 30, 2012)

boo, why did it delete my caps locks > <


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

My friend doesn't like it either. It's got a very specific sense of humour, is very dialogue-based and only has little bits of action. Not for everyone, but it's difficult to argue it's a 'bad' film - it's very clever 

I haven't actually seen Moulin Rouge...


----------



## skylit (Feb 17, 2012)

i'm not a fan of pulp fiction or reservoir dogs. 
i'm not anti tarantino or anti violence. kill bills were great. 
i love natural born killers. i think oliver stone did a great job modifying tarantino's script.

i loved moulin rouge and fear and loathing. 
moulin rouge idealizes art and romance and i am a feeler. nicole kidman is perfect as a romantic lead.
fear and loathing is wicked madness, pushing the envelope, which i respect. the little retrospective on the 60s was insightful and touching.

i haven't seen there will be blood but now i'm curious about it.


----------



## jennandtonic (Dec 1, 2011)

sysha said:


> Nor did I like Moulin Rouge. Or There Will Be Blood. I honestly can say I was waiting for the movie(s) to be over the entire time, and couldn't even sit throughtout all of Pulp Fiction. Fear and loathing in Las Vegas was meh for me, although I did enjoy it some. I don't understand all the hype. Or am I just missing something? (the point maybe)
> 
> 
> the only one?
> ...


No, you're not the only one. I have watched several Tarantino films, including Pulp Fiction, and I have REALLY tried to like them because many people gush...but I have yet to see a Tarantino film I enjoyed.

Also, Moulin Rouge was utter crap. I wanted my 2 hours back after I saw that movie. If I wasn't with a friend when I saw it, I would have walked out of the theater. My friend loved it. It's a shame because I'm a fan of Ewan McGregor but he didn't save the movie at all.

I haven't seen Fear and Loathing, or There Will Be Blood, they're on my to be watched list though...


----------

